# Sweet Demonstration from NAMM on Odd Time Sigs.



## Kairos (Jan 25, 2011)

The drummer is Chris Coleman. The way he describes them and then executes them is so simple, but still so musical and gets really crazy. Hope you enjoy 

(if you want to just watch one, watch part 3, the first two are great too though, they lead up to it.)

YouTube - Chris Coleman at NAMM 2011Part 1

YouTube - Chris Coleman at NAMM 2011 part 2

YouTube - Chris Coleman at NAMM 2011 part 3


----------



## drmosh (Jan 26, 2011)

That is awesome. The man is ridiculous


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 26, 2011)

Fantastic stuff, dude. Thanks for the linkage!


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well hot damn, what a drummer...


----------



## rogrotten (Jan 26, 2011)

............


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 26, 2011)

Fuck a duck. Best drummer I've been shown in a _LONG_ time!


----------



## musikizlife (Jan 26, 2011)

Holy shit!
This guy is incredible. Great find!


----------



## Opion (Jan 26, 2011)

I love how genuinely passionate he is into his groove - I dig. What a guy 

Thank you for showing this!


----------



## Kairos (Jan 26, 2011)

I know! He seems like such a genuine guy too, not to mention his grooves..


----------



## Durero (Jan 27, 2011)

Brilliant!!


----------



## CentsIsNonCents (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazing. Love that beat starting at 5:02 on Part 1


----------



## ROAR (Jan 27, 2011)

Chris Coleman has now changed my life.
I should be a drummer, but I'm not.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 27, 2011)

Pretty sick. Also is he using two hi-hats? Thats interesting.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty sick? That's fucking awesome. And two hat's are pretty usual to be honest.


----------



## adrock (Jan 28, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Pretty sick. Also is he using two hi-hats? Thats interesting.



yeah, two hats are pretty common.

and wow, this guy is a beast. gospel drummers are always fucking amazing though.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 28, 2011)

Just wanted to embed these for the lazy ss.orgers:


----------



## sheboingo (Jan 28, 2011)

Well it seems I am too stupid to figure out the way to embed YouTube link using standard BBC code, so nevermind.

Not a NAMM topic but hopefully not an offtopic.

Some years ago I got introduced to Kora music from southwestern Africa. Very difficult stuff to keep up rhythm with. There's no stable rhythm to speak off I guess. Seems they don't just go by odd and even sigs or rhythms, anything in between is kosher as well. Check out Jack Dejohnette having fits jamming with Foday Musa Suso (albeit they practiced for this festival gig). Kora playing technique actually allows him to play multiple rhythms at the same time.

If I were younger and a drummer, I'd totally learn from these Kora guys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvo4gLoYJZA


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, this guy reminds me of a young Dennis Chambers, but even more intense! His groovy bits are phenomenal!!!


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 4, 2011)

.......................................................................................


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 4, 2011)

I noticed he's Prince's live drummer now. That must be an amazing show!

*goes to look for tour dates*


----------

